# AV node ablation with BIV PPM implant



## acgtammy (Dec 15, 2010)

Should I use a modifier when posting these together on same day?


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Dec 17, 2010)

I think this procedure is called ablate and pace and my cci edits show that you do not need a modifier when you report these two together


----------



## acgtammy (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

